
Canada's Two Largest Cinema Chains Closed Due to Covid-19 - thrusong
https://www.cineplex.com/covid-19-update
======
gentleman11
I read that the video game industry thrived during the 2008 recession. I think
this time, the streaming companies will come out alright

~~~
CBLT
I recently spoke to someone in a big streaming company, and the biggest
unexpected benefit has been increased datacenter efficiency. They usually size
machines for the evening traffic peak, and the rest of the day are
overprovisioned. Recently, traffic has been smeared over the whole day, so
they're effectively serving those videos for free.

------
moltar
Nooo, not the cinemas! /s

